# Muscle Rub



## KSL (May 22, 2009)

Hmm.. hubby's back was aching something fierce.
I have been intending to make a muscle rub but this kind of pushed me forward - lol

So, I took a little bowl and added Eucalyptus and Peppermint EO to some oil, butter & beeswax - melted it all and gave him a little back massage.  He said the next morning his back felt great!  

I thought though, that it would have a cooling effect but he said he didn't feel tingly or cool..... I'd like to perfect this into a stick.  We play a fair amount of sports in the summer and I'd love to throw this in my softball bag......  So I'm thinking I might add some Wintergreen or menthol to this.

How does this recipe sound?
1 part beeswax
1 part shea butter
1/2 part of oil
eucalyptus, peppermint and wintergreen EO 

Will that mixture solidify enough for a stick?


----------



## Lindy (May 23, 2009)

I think you would find it to be a little hard.  If you go ahead and use the 1/3 - 1/3 - 1/3 you would probably be happier.

Let us know how it turns out....


----------



## carebear (May 23, 2009)

it will be hard enough for the stick I think, but be VERY cautious about wintergreen EO.  do some reading on it first if you haven't already.

For future batches you might try infusing your oil with arnica - it rocks on muscle aches.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 23, 2009)

Carebear, would menthol be safer you think?I have a messed up lower back and get back spasims and then I hurt really bad.. I need something that gets into the skin lol ICYHOT doesn't cut it..  :cry:


----------



## Chay (May 23, 2009)

KSL said:
			
		

> We play a fair amount of sports in the summer and I'd love to throw this in my softball bag......


If you plan on carrying it in a bag for summer sports I would be sure to test its remelt point.


----------



## KSL (May 23, 2009)

I will give it a try with more oil - thanks!

The only caution I found with the Wintergreen is that it shouldn't be used with pregnant women or young children - is there soemthing else?  Should I use Menthol instead?  Like Victoria said?


----------



## carebear (May 23, 2009)

Yea, I'd use menthol.  Even so  - be cautious with the level cuz it can burn.

Oil of Wintergreen is methyl salicylate and is toxic if used at too high a level, even when applied to skin.

Not the best resource, but still food for thought http://www.organicfacts.net/health-...th-benefits-of-wintergreen-essential-oil.html


> Excessive external application on skin may also turn fatal because of absorption of excessive Menthyl Salicylate in the tissues and consequently in the blood stream. There are examples of death of a sportsman who rubbed too much of relaxing ointments on his thighs which contained Menthyl Salicylate. It should never be given to patients who are hyper-reactive to salicylates.



And according to Snowdrift Farms, a trusted supplier, 10 mg INGESTED can be fatal in chlidren, so if you have it - keep it WAY out of reach.  http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/wintergreen.pdf

Further, they say...



> The usual amount of methyl salicylate in a consumer product is usually fairly low because it is a very active compound. If you limit the
> amount of methyl salicylate per package, you can ensure that consumers will not be injured even if they consume the entire package.
> 
> These are the FDA requirements for products containing wintergreen oil. They contain health cautions and additional requirements for
> ...



Then they continue with recommendations for keeping yourself safe while working with the stuff - strong recommendations

As you can see, it's serious stuff.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 23, 2009)

carebear knows oh so much  :shock:   The information she has will make my head explode because all of the knowledge!!


----------



## carebear (May 23, 2009)

Oh yes, all this information used to be useless clutter, till I discovered soaping & B&B!

My degree is in food science, I was in food and then personal care product development for years, and now I work for a fragrance manufacturer.  So lots of background...


----------



## ChrissyB (May 23, 2009)

Blimey, that's scary stuff.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

Ditto what carebear said about arnica , it is wonderful stuff.

Kitn


----------



## ChrissyB (May 24, 2009)

Carebear, I started my degree in Food Technology, I was aiming to be a Food Technologist, but my studies got so hard as I was raising two small children by myself, so I changed over to an Arts degree, majoring in science. One day I would like to go back and complete the degree that I started.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 24, 2009)

wow that's good stuff!! um.. I have no prior knowledge so I read alot and learn and ask questions


----------



## KSL (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for the advice and the info carebear!  

Sounds like some very serious stuff - but that a drop or two will be ok.
I don't have any arnica, but thatnks for the tip - maybe I'll try that too.

I thought I saw somewhere a recipe that called for wintergreen in it - I THOUGHT it was a lip balm, but after that I'm certain that it must not have been :roll:


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 25, 2009)

KSL - lip balm? wow they use peppermint oil in lip balm though   Burts Bees my friend lol THE BEST! I love their lip balm!!


----------



## KSL (May 25, 2009)

Yeah I must have been confused.
Becuse it can't POSSIBLY be!

There is a giant encyclopedia of essential oils which I'd love to buy - but its kinda pricey.. Ooh.. maybe I'll check ebay.. =)


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 25, 2009)

ALL HAIL EBAY!!! lmao


----------



## carebear (May 25, 2009)

KSL said:
			
		

> I thought I saw somewhere a recipe that called for wintergreen in it - I THOUGHT it was a lip balm, but after that I'm certain that it must not have been :roll:


It could have been - people make stuff without knowing the risks all the time.  Some even then sell.   :roll:


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 25, 2009)

true that carebear


----------



## KSL (May 25, 2009)

Buyer Beware..... to a whole new level!


----------



## alwaysme07 (May 25, 2009)

Some people don't think there is any bad reaction for EOs :shock: . I just hope  no one gets hurt from their products.


----------



## carebear (May 25, 2009)

Yea, there is a belief among some that "natural" (whatever THAT means, but that's another topic altogether!) automatically means "safe."

And it doesn't help that while FOs are regulated (to a degree), EOs really aren't - in the US.  Same with herbs and such.  It's as though our government thinks they are somehow innocuous as well.  But clearly they can be as potent as any compounded or synthesized material.

Sigh.

Consumers beware.


----------



## ChrissyB (May 25, 2009)

I almost bought a lip product (I say product because I can't remember if it was a balm or gloss) that advertised that it contained "oil of wintergreen" and that was a "lip plumping agent". Maybe it works to plump up your lips cos it stings the bejesus out of them. Stingy ouch.


----------



## Lindy (May 25, 2009)

Carebear thank you for all this information!  I am thinking about taking a course in herbology via distance learning and now I thijnk that would be even more invaluable considering what you just shared with us.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 27, 2009)

KSL and I were talking about buying books about EO's and herbs n' such one day that way we can arm ourselves with knowledge and not get blindsighted with something


----------



## edensong (May 29, 2009)

Just read through this thread and was thinking "arnica infused oil" -- great stuff.  You might also try emu oil -- it really works well.


----------



## KSL (Jun 1, 2009)

I am putting in an order soon and I"m going to see if they have arnica and give that a try.  My bf has lots of sporty friends that will try it out for me too!

Arming ourselves with knowledge and passing it on is the best thing we can do.  

I had an insurance argument with a very rude supplier (I ranted on another thread) and one of his arguments was "the products are all natural! " and that someone who had an obscure allergic reaction wasn't his problem.  I mean, really!

Anyhoo.... Kitn - me too.
Bf and I were thinking of trying to start a family later this year.  If that happens, I want to take an aromatherapy course while I'm on mat leave =)


----------



## heartsong (Jun 1, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> it will be hard enough for the stick I think, but be VERY cautious about wintergreen EO.  do some reading on it first if you haven't already.
> 
> For future batches you might try infusing your oil with arnica - it rocks on muscle aches.



i've heard alot about arnica lately. i've seen in the natural food stores arnica gel.  how would you go about infusing it in your oils? 

it would be great if you could incorporate it in a lotion stick, or even a lotion. after drving truck all day i wake up with my right upper arm and shoulder stiff and achey.

how do you buy it? is there an extract you can use?


----------

